
Introducing Google Cloud - ShanaM
https://cloud.googleblog.com/2016/09/introducing-Google-Cloud.html
======
mcherm
Can anyone explain what this means? All I got when reading it was " _marketing
blather_ , _more marketing blather_ ".

~~~
optimuspaul
I think you nailed it. Marketing.

------
josteink
G Suite?

Can they stop rebranding what is essentially the same service yet _again_?

We have documentation, marketing stuff and what not which need to be kept up
to date...

------
sctb
This announcement is linked from this story currently being discussed on the
front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12607119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12607119).

------
Upvoter33
They are also including a string library: G String. It's a very thin layer.

------
aq3cn
Another attempt to boost their monopoly.

